# Egg Share BMI



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya

Does anyone know of anywhere i can be a egg sharer with a BMI of above 30... currently 34 but hoping to lose a bit more.

Em x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya Huin, 

I think most clinics will only accept egg sharers with a BMI of below 30 - crap as it is I have never heard of them doing in with an higher BMI 

XXX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yer my clinic say below 30 too hun xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive got a bmi of 30 and cn es


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi

I am also hoping to egg share, have been told I need a BMI of 30 or below, am nearly there have lost 2 stone in 7 weeks, and have one more to go.

Good luck


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well done on the weight loss.what diet you doing??lipotrim??cd??


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

well done on the weight loss i've found a clinic that do egg share up to a BMI of 35... Nuture Nottingham...

http://www.nurture.ac.uk/treatments/egg-share-programme

/links


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

I have egg shared with a BMI of 33 last year, it was never a issue. For this cycle however I had a BMI of 30 on the dot. 
Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

wishing4miracle said:


> well done on the weight loss.what diet you doing??lipotrim??cd??


No nothing dramatic, eating healthy and 30 mins Wii fit every day


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmmm im currently thinking of joining ww


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Im doing WW started off fab but slowly fallen off the wagon lol


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone

I ve just done my first IVF egg share (unfortunately it was BFN) at LWC. You have to have a BMI of 28 and below - which meant i had to lose 3 and half stone!! i did this in just under a year firstly on rosemary Conley diet and than doing the cambridge diet at the end to lose the last stone. Which only took a month, but allowed us to start IVF sooner. The cambridge diet does work and you lose really quickly, but is hard - shakes/soup x 3 and one small meal a day! It is really worth losing the weight as it helps improve egg quality and also the IVF drugs work much better (so the clinic tells me!). I am dieting again now after having a break during IVF (you need to eat a high protein diet), trying to lose a further stone before IVF eggs share number 2. 

Good luck with your treatment and dieting (its not easy!). 

Moocat


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

im thinking if carrying on doing WW until september then if need be do the cambridge for 2 months lol


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow ladies these weight losses are great ideas.

I'm consideriung egg sharing but concerned of OHSS?!?!!? Iy would certainly help our funding issue and take the pressure off on cash/financing it. But concerned, my employeer doesn't know I'm in the process of looking at getting pregnant anbd if I was to fall ill with OHSS, may only pay me SSP, which I couldn't afford to drop to! 

Whats the percentage of people getting OHSS when ES?

Lorna
x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Misspie - I was one of the unfortunate one's to get OHSS only mild though and it put me in bed for a couple of days, I had to have my egg transfer abandoned and had to wait for my ovaries to go back down. Out of 8/9 ladies who of us who all eggshared that speak on here 2/3 got OHSS 1 I know was in hospital for a few days, having fluids replenished. It's just a case of making sure your clinic keep a close eye on you while stimming and you doing your part making sure you drink gallons of water helps a hell of a lot. You could just as easily get OHSS doing a cycle on your own so it makes no difference.. I was on the lowest dose 75iu for the last part of my stimulation and started on only 125iu for just 5 days and I still produced 25 eggs... It's all hit and miss for your first cycle as no clinic will ever know how well you will respond to drugs etc. You could always book a 2 week holiday when you know eggcollection will be which would cover any time off if you needed to have it & a nice rest at home after egg transfer.


Good Luck to you all thinking of treatment.xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Watn1,

I could get away with a couple of days, but probabaly not weeks!!! lol  
All  I can do is wait and see what happens, i'm awaiting a new consultation appointment at JR private sector, so hoping that won't take too long! Am being very impatient!! 

Em - When we spoke with the JR Monday they advised that on the NHS they require a BMI of 30, but in the private sector 35, though would ideally like 30 or below.

Lorna
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

interesting thanks Misspie


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, Sorry to but in but thought I would let yo know.... I am egg sharing at Care and the BMI is 35. I am doing it privately though, not sure if that makes a difference. 

Best of luck to you all

Loubi


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
The Herts & Essex Fertility Centre in Cheshunt require a BMI of 35 or below to Egg Share. This is a great clinic I can not recommend them enough I had treatment with them back in 2007 resulting in my son. I am due to start DR on the 17th this will be my first egg share ! 
Good Luck ladies!
Lisax


----------



## Lishy (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,

Try Wessex Fertility in Southampton.

They may be a bit more flexible depending on your circumstances, but I doubt they would go over 32. They will treat you alone up to 35.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

The wessex is right near us as we are in portsmouth i didnt know they did egg share   The only issue we had with them when we contacted them was there 2 year wait for donor sperm!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

lesbo_mum said:


> The wessex is right near us as we are in portsmouth i didnt know they did egg share  The only issue we had with them when we contacted them was there 2 year wait for donor sperm!


If you wanted to use them you coud ask them about transferring your own sperm in from elsewhere.. I know at our clinic you could do this for £125 I think.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thats handy to know thanks i think i'll try contacting them again... also im cmv neg does this mean i'd have to wait longer to be matched than if i was cmv pos?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would say that it won't make any difference in the time you would be matched. As the tests can take upto 8 weeks to come back anyway.. I got matched twice in 3 weeks as the first lady pulled out. The waiting lists for donors are huge and I am sure there is a couple waiting for a - donor.

Here's a thread you may find useful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54743.0

x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ***** mum - I dont think Wessex do egg sharing. I am egg sharing and chose Woking Nuffield hospital as they have higher success rate than national average. The other clinic near you is Salisbury. If you go to HFEA website and type in egg sharing and your post code it brings up a list.
Hope that helps 
Olive22 xx


----------

